# USMC gunfighting rules (should be everyone's)



## Vedel (Jun 29, 2007)

As it was forwarded to me....    :)



This stuff should be in a bible.

USMC Rules For Gunfighting

1. Bring a gun. Preferably, bring at least two guns. Bring all of your friends who have guns.
2. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice. Ammo is cheap. Life is expensive.
3. Only hits count. The only thing worse than a miss is a slow miss.
4. If your shooting stance is good, you're probably not moving fast enough nor using cover correctly.
5. Move away from your attacker. Distance is your friend. (Lateral and diagonal movement are preferred.)
6. If you can choose what to bring to a gunfight, bring a long gun and a friend with a long gun.
7. In ten years nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived.
8. If you are not shooting, you should be communicating, reloading, and running.
9. Accuracy is relative: most combat shooting standards will be more dependent on "pucker factor" than the inherent accuracy of the gun.
9.5. Use a gun that works EVERY TIME.
"All skill is in vain when the Angel pisses in the flintlock of your musket." (From what looks like a very old stained glass window in a German Officer's club.)
10. Someday someone may kill you with your own gun, but they should have to beat you to death with it because it is empty.
11. Always cheat; always win. The only unfair fight is the one you lose.
12. Have a plan.
13. Have a back-up plan, because the first one won't work.
14. Use cover or concealment as much as possible. The visible target should be in FRONT of your gun.
15. Flank your adversary when possible. Protect yours.
16. Don't drop your guard.
17. Always tactical load and threat scan 360 degrees.
18. Watch their hands. Hands kill. (In God we trust. Everyone else, keep your hands where I can see them).
19. Decide to be aggressive ENOUGH, quickly ENOUGH.
20. The faster you finish the fight, the less shot you will get.
21. Be polite. Be professional. But have a plan to kill everyone you meet.
22. Be courteous to everyone, friendly to no one.
23. Your number one Option for Personal Security is a lifelong commitment to avoidance, deterrence, and de-escalation.
24. Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun, the caliber of which does not start with at least a "4."
24a. A .40/10mm is just a medium bore with a better publicity agent than a 9mm. Use a .44 or .45 and Vaseline your hollowpoints

Navy Rules to Gunfighting

1. Adopt an aggressive offshore posture

2. Send in the Marines

3. Drink Coffee


----------



## Ravage (Jun 29, 2007)

What about the SEALs ? :)


----------



## MARK KING (Jul 19, 2008)

YES, IT SHOULD BE IN THE BIBLE.
RULE 21 IS MY FAVORITE.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 30, 2008)

agreed.... #21 is golden.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ravage said:


> What about the SEALs ? :)




1. Put on shades.

2. Look in mirror.

3. Flex muscles in mirror.

4. Kill all the bad guys.

5. Check hair.


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 17, 2008)

7point62 said:


> 1. Put on shades.
> 
> 2. Look in mirror.
> 
> ...



Kinda like the three rules for Recon.

1. Look cool.

2. Don't get lost.

3. If you get lost, look cool. :cool:


----------



## Cecil (Nov 19, 2008)

buffalo61 said:


> Kinda like the three rules for Recon.
> 
> 1. Look cool.
> 
> ...



funny


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Mar 7, 2009)

lol, like 24, never trust any handgun round that does not start with a 4. ever.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 8, 2009)

buffalo61 said:


> Kinda like the three rules for Recon.
> 
> 1. Look cool.
> 
> ...



That's classic...  My first time out "playing" recon, the Gunny in charge goes through his checklist:

"Oakleys.  Check.  Dip.  Check..."

LMAO


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 8, 2009)

*On Deployment...*

Marines: "Damn I do love how it sucks here..."
Army: "Man, it sucks here..."
Navy: "Man, it looks like it sure sucks over there, onshore"
AirForce: "What, no cable TV here?...that _sucks_!!!"
:)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 8, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Marines: "Damn I do love how it sucks here..."
> Army: "Man, it sucks here..."
> Navy: "Man, it looks like it sure sucks over there, onshore"
> AirForce: "What, no cable TV here?...that _sucks_!!!"
> :)



You forgot the Rangers:  "Man, I wish it sucked more..."

The cartoon for those comments is a classic.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 8, 2009)

Got it!!! (good point)

Marines: "Damn I do love how it sucks here..."
Army: "Man, it sucks here..." Rangers: "Man, I wish it sucked more!"
Navy: "Man, it looks like it sure sucks over there, onshore, more coffee?"
AirForce: "What, no Latte machine _or_ cable TV here?..........._that sucks!!!_"


----------



## tookback yesterday (May 10, 2009)

Ravage said:


> What about the SEALs ? :)



1. Walk towards enemy
2. Participate in breif firefight with the enemy
3. runaway from the enemy
4. Evac before the enemy finds out where you went
5. Call in the Marines
:):):)


----------



## arizonaguide (May 10, 2009)

Nobody said SEALs were stupid. ;) That's called effective "recon by fire" intelligence correct?

Like ninjas.


----------



## CBTech (May 31, 2009)

tookback yesterday said:


> 1. Walk towards enemy
> 2. Participate in breif firefight with the enemy
> 3. runaway from the enemy
> 4. Evac before the enemy finds out where you went
> ...



You are pretty ignorant. I have read your post about Rangers and here you are spouting off about NSW. And you say you want to be a Marine? I hope you sign up so as they can fix your ignorance.


----------



## amlove21 (May 31, 2009)

Ugh, this kid. 

Tookback, brokeback, whatever- guys on here can make fun of one another from time to time because we share a common bond. You do not have that commonality, so take some kind words of advice. Shut THE FUCK up. I dont care what the topic is- unless its fourth period Economics, keep your mal-informed, recruiter driven, bullshit opinion to yourself. If we ever venture into high school level Civics, then by all means, hold court. Until then I'd be very careful with your posts. 

With that aside, step your game up and take this for what it was- help- and move on. Have a good day, and get your ass outside and do some PT. (There you go SFMED).


----------

